# Eastern States Hedgehog Show



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Presented By The Hedgehog Welfare Society

http://www.hedgehogshow.com

When? June 25-27, 2010

Where? Orlando, Florida

Who is invited? Everyone! :mrgreen:

The website is now up, updates coming soon!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I love the picture, so funny!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you for the update! I'm waiting on more info to see if I'll be able to make it this year.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks! I've been trying to find out some info about this show. I think I'll be going! If I do Go I'll definitely bring Pinchita!  so exited :mrgreen: 
Hope to see plenty of you there


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

The schedule has been added to the website! :mrgreen:
http://www.hedgehogshow.com


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

How come there are never hedgehog shows for the Canadians?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

hedgielover said:


> How come there are never hedgehog shows for the Canadians?


Nobody in Canada has taken on organizing and putting one on. It's a huge amount of work and most of the dedicated Canadian owners live too far apart to be of much help to each other.


----------



## Michie (Mar 17, 2009)

driving from Miami to Orlando is a pain. I'll totally love to go though


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, driving doesn't sound so bad! Try flying in from... Oregon.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I was exited for a seccond because I tought it was North Eastern States. Oh well, let's hope one day it'll be in NY, New-hamshire or Vermont


Nancy said:


> hedgielover said:
> 
> 
> > How come there are never hedgehog shows for the Canadians?
> ...


That's a shame, but true that most hedgie lover a spread over the country.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The Carolina Storm Wheel will be available at the Orlando show next week. We will only have a handful available so get out and meet some fellow hedgehog lovers and save some money on a good wheel  We will also be having a free raffel/drawing for a Carolina Storm Wheel


----------



## jnastuk (Jul 3, 2009)

good news just got home and i'm started to look in to a gta (toronto or markham )
just started to Planning look for good Hotels 
so far just a RESCUE theme have a lot to work out but with help from my wife we will come up with some thing john


----------

